# Looks Like Trudeau is going to win, don't know if it's a minority or majority govt.



## shockedcanadian (Oct 21, 2019)

This is what happens when you have a weak Conservative in Canada.  Literally chosen by the Establishment.

I beseech you all to do your research on the Canadian Conservative Convention and how Scheer won.  I am willing to bet a particular agency or two had their hands in this decision (the dairy farmers basically ensured Scheer won, and really ensured Trudeaus minority victory tonight) and it guaranteed todays outcome.  In spite of a golden opportunity as there is a great among of displeasure in Canada.

Like the winner of a convention (or Primary in the U.S), you should accept the results and not rig the game.  They did ot to make sure Harper Jr. won instead of Bernier, this is the result.  Canada is basically like the Democratic Party, they will ensure only "approved leaders" win Conventions or primaries.  It hurts the parties (as we saw when Hillary was crushed), but ultimately it hurts democracy and the Will of the People.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 21, 2019)

Not really surprised Canada is sticking to the Fagboi.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Oct 21, 2019)

theHawk said:


> Not really surprised Canada is sticking to the Fagboi.




Why are you so angry?


----------



## theHawk (Oct 21, 2019)

shockedcanadian said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Not really surprised Canada is sticking to the Fagboi.
> ...



I’m not.  I fully expected Canada to keep the libturds in power and Turdeau as their leader.

It was at least close.  Maybe someday Canada will wise up.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Oct 21, 2019)

theHawk said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Canada has a system that is not going to change with an Establishment candidate.  We need drastic changes to ensure our Charter of Rights is defended, civil liberties that come with it and capitalism.

As it were, the covert police run Canada, and we continue to get crushed.  None of these leaders is going to alter course, it's why I wanted a minority government, not a majority.  This is akin to you having a divided House and Senate.  It works for me until we embrace Western Values.


----------



## Preacher (Oct 21, 2019)

I am watching the results and the "conservative party" is in the lead right now...They did this to themselves if they lose...3 leftist parties will combine together to destroy Canada some more.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Oct 21, 2019)

Odium said:


> I am watching the results and the "conservative party" is in the lead right now...They did this to themselves if they lose...3 leftist parties will combine together to destroy Canada some more.




The Conservative Party is not in the lead, Liberals are ahead by over 30 seats, 157 to 121.  It will be a minority government (I think 170 is needed for a Majority, which he had since 2015), so he will have to negotiate with NDP and Bloc Quebecois, which ensures big spending on climate change boondoggles and a very upset, near separatist sentiment in oil rich Western Canada.

You are right, I think by popular vote, Cons wins more this election so far, eastern Canada ensured his victory.  NDP, which is our far left, has enough seats to basically operate as a coalition, so it will be an interesting few years of massive debt pile on, government expansion as Canada continues to lose our most talented to America.


----------



## Preacher (Oct 21, 2019)

shockedcanadian said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > I am watching the results and the "conservative party" is in the lead right now...They did this to themselves if they lose...3 leftist parties will combine together to destroy Canada some more.
> ...


Yeah by numbers of voters Conservatives are winning but by seats the leftists are winning. Bernier lost his seat...this sucks! Canadians seem to like that cuck beta soy boy Trudeau....sickening.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Oct 21, 2019)

Odium said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...




Bernier did it to himself, the writing was on the wall as he showed himself to be a fake libertarian.  What is ironic is that if he had been given the Conservative win during the convention, he would have beaten Trudeau as Quebecers would have voted for him in droves.  Instead, they rigged it for Western leader Scheer, who I predicted was going to lose.  Now Bernier loses his seat and will walk into the sunset.  He gave it a half hearted Canadian try, but was soundly outmatched. (Conservatives hurt him too with paid attacks, a Canadian tactic).

You cannot be a libertarian just by screaming "no subsidies" while not addressing civil liberties.  He lost to a Conservative in Quebec because Quebecors are big on freedom, Bernier couldn't wrap his head around Rand Paul style libertarianism.  Frankly, he's not intelligent like a Rand Paul, Ben Carson or even a Ted Cruz who is wisely realizing he can't stay on the far right.  Bernier also spoke out against immigration in a haphazard fashion, a big no-no in Canada, instead of being strategic and clear about a message of wanting talented immigrants.  Which is generally a Canadian staple.

I gave Bernier a minute of my time to hear him out, it was clear after a short time he was not competent.  Again, if he had won the CP convention, he is probably PM today.  It's insane how politics works.


----------



## Preacher (Oct 21, 2019)

shockedcanadian said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > shockedcanadian said:
> ...


Canada seems lost. Sad really. There doesn't seem to be a legitimate right wing political party there..no populists really..I have even heard the "conservative party" there is NOTHING like the republicans here?


----------



## Preacher (Oct 21, 2019)

Sounds like the Atlantic Provinces kicked the leftists to the curb and Some other large provinces despise the leftists...I would love to see them all secede from the leftist version of Canada..reading comments online a lot of people are pissed!


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 21, 2019)

Odium said:


> Canada seems lost. Sad really. There doesn't seem to be a legitimate right wing political party there..no populists really..I have even heard the "conservative party" there is NOTHING like the republicans here?



Add the USA to that "Lost" basket


----------



## Preacher (Oct 21, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Canada seems lost. Sad really. There doesn't seem to be a legitimate right wing political party there..no populists really..I have even heard the "conservative party" there is NOTHING like the republicans here?
> ...


In a different way. We have a chance to push America into a civil war which is what we need and that's why I wanna see Beto elected...I can't wait for him to come after our guns! LOL...


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 21, 2019)

Odium said:


> In a different way. We have a chance to push America into a civil war which is what we need and that's why I wanna see Beto elected...I can't wait for him to come after our guns! LOL...



I hear ya.  We need "something" big to happen for sure.
I'm just no longer convinced it would go the way the Founding Fathers expected.  A few would give their all.   Most would cower and give in.

Incredible that we have people IN CONGRESS and running for election who openly and brazenly admit they are wanting to circumvent or ignore the US Constitution.

Not good.  Not a winning trend.

Canada has just shown it wants more Leftist policies and so has most of Europe.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 22, 2019)

I'm going to seriously enjoy reminding our snooty Canadian posters who lecture us about all manner of things that they hired Blackface Trudeau again.


----------



## Zorro! (Oct 22, 2019)

Canada’s Justin Trudeau to form a minority government: TV projections.

Michelle Malkin tweets, “Jussie Trudeau is now a real minority — and he doesn’t have to wear blackface!”


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 22, 2019)

God Bless Canada


----------

